# Storing Gas



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

How long will gasoline stay functional if stored in steel Jerry cans?

Watching Florida, a lot of people are trapped because they need one tank of gas.

One tank of gas (fifteen gallons) in our car would get us past the disaster zone (it would get us about four hundred miles) of any disaster in recorded history. Viewed from that perspective, it seems foolish not to store at least one full tank.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I would put my RV in winter storage in early Aug for 48 weeks. I religiously used Sta-Bil in my 80 gallon 
tank of fuel. When I went to start my RV at the end of 48 weeks, it started first time every time from 
2000 to 2014, when I sold it. So I can say 48 weeks in Chicago area.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Diesel is the way to go. The large truck stops have plenty of fuel I'll bet. Plus no waiting in line with the rest of the sheep.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

While not recommended, I have had 10% ethanol fuel out to about 1.5 years with Seafoam for stabilization that still fired up on the first go. I think it holds up better than Sta-Bil because it is also a fuel system cleaner.

Jammer Six: The people that waited this long would have to take into account that drive times may be several times the normal and thus their range reduced. Otherwise, I'm right with you on this one.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Huh. Thanks.

Looking at Sta-Bil's website, they advertise 24 months. Thinking about it, we rotate the canned chili and the canned soup. Wouldn't be hard to rotate gas. It would be a chore, but it wouldn't be hard.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

When I had my genset, I had 2- 30 gallon drums of fuel with Sta-Bil. When it got close to time, I'd use it in the lawn mower or sno blower and the cars. and then replace one at a time.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Huh. Thanks.
> 
> Looking at Sta-Bil's website, they advertise 24 months. Thinking about it, we rotate the canned chili and the canned soup. Wouldn't be hard to rotate gas. It would be a chore, but it wouldn't be hard.


I have used gas stored with Sta-bil after several years. I was below a 1/4 tank and added 10 gallons of the stored fuel. No noticeable difference.

I also found another additive called Pri-G. Some say it lasts twice as long as Sta-bil. For long term I am considering getting some octane booster to go with it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Ethanol gas with 2X standard Stabil will last two years without a problem.

i have had it that way and for that long several times.

I rotate out 100 gallons in GI cans every year, started rotation two weeks ago.

I do the year just in case SHTF, it gives more time if no gas available post.

I have a 250 gallon tank that is drawn from weekly, no Stabil, but ready to treat if SHTF.

Final option for fuel is the 100 gallons of Coleman fuel I have stored..


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Premium octane will store longer and remain reactive. Sealed container with little venting will extend life. Staybill a year. 93 octane a year with no staybill. I have had gas go bad and muck up carburetors in short periods I.e. 9 months. The best thing to do is cycle it in and out. Store it in Jerry cans. When your rig gets low pour it in and go to the store and get more every three months and then your good. Your going to burn it any way.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I fill my 550 gal tank monthly due to my job.... have enough sta-bil on hand to make it last 2 years if full when the clocks stop...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have never tested my stabilized fuel for longevity. I keep my family's fuel tanks at or near full on all automobiles, and keep 8 plastic jerry cans full at all times and treated with Stabil, as a reserve. The reserve fuel is rotated annually.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I carry a 5 gallon jerry with my jeep. As soon as the four wheeler needs gas, the jerry is used and new gas goes in. Usually about every 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I keep my spare gas in plastic cans. But I would like to use steel Jerry cans but the only cans I can find now are the chinese knock-offs on ebay. So you guys that use the steel cans, where did you get them? And is anybody using the chinese cans? I want a high quality can that's going to last. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Try to find ethanol free gas. Many stations carry it. That is what boaters use as it wont ruin carburetors and fuel lines etc.
I am not sure of its length of service in a can, but it has to be better than gasoline with ethanol.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I haven't bought the cans, yet, I just realized I need at least one tank of gas. I suppose the next step is researching and buying the cans. I hadn't gone beyond thinking back to when I was a boy, and Dad had gas in a red steel Jerry can. I think I have a few red plastic one gallon cans around somewhere for the chainsaws, but I wouldn't be comfortable with fifteen or twenty gallons stored in the basement in plastic. I think I want red steel Jerry cans, with a decent flexible steel spout. Now that I write it, I realize I have to make sure the spout fits the car, it has to go into a tank designed to only accept unleaded gas. It seems to me I dimly remember a problem with the spouts when the law changed to requiring unleaded gas, and the enforcement was simply the size of filler neck.

As far as Chinese cans and knock-offs, after a career in construction, (an extremely equipment intensive business) I prefer equipment manufactured overseas. My shop is full of JET and Grizzly equipment.

I wouldn't call them "Chinese". China certainly isn't the only country they come from.

P.S. After looking around, it looks like red, steel 5 gallon cans are readily available for fifty or sixty bucks.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Good thread @Jammer Six

Reminder to everyone that fuel can be stored safely and a little management goes a long way.

My biggest problem has been with the plastic cans and the crappy spouts. It seems like every year or so I buy a new spout for the plastic cans and every year they still are a problem.

My metal cans are the best and one day I'll break down and toss all of my plastic cans with the crappy spouts and replace with all metal cans.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Get a hand held pump you can put in can. Some cans arw heavy when filled.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

up North we have two distinctive seasonal changes in fuel - both gasoline & diesel ... wouldn't recommend storing either winter blend or summer blend into the adverse reserve season that it's manufactured for - no matter what preservative you use .... for the obtuse here - the conversation posting is specifically started and concerns bugging out gas - not gas for your freaking tractor or generator or an old clunker with a old tech carburetor .... 

doing a change twice a year after the refineries make their new deliveries is going to make sure you don't have a problem ....


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I did away with using crappy spouts of any kind. I siphon gas. I got fuel line and a squeeze primer bulb from a boating supply store. The same set up you would use to supply gas to your outboard motor from a portable fuel tank. Fuel flows a little slow, but I have zero issues with spilling. I keep an old sweatshirt and piece of styrofoam to place on my trunk deck where I put the gas can before siphoning. Slow but it works well. Especially with the mower.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

There is also the issue of fire, one ust be really careful when storing and dealing with it. 

As example. Very close to me ( about 50 meters) 7 townhouses burned down just some few years ago (2014) when fire broke out on a balcony. There were rumors that the owner might stored extra gas there, but he claimed a firebomb had been thrown in the middel of the night. Strong winds made the fire sucky. my fortue was that the winds blew from me, not against me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I keep my spare gas in plastic cans. But I would like to use steel Jerry cans but the only cans I can find now are the chinese knock-offs on ebay. So you guys that use the steel cans, where did you get them? And is anybody using the chinese cans? I want a high quality can that's going to last. Thanks in advance.


I still have the metal ones my dad had.

I would look at garage and estate sales. Flea markets may be another source.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I keep my spare gas in plastic cans. But I would like to use steel Jerry cans but the only cans I can find now are the chinese knock-offs on ebay. So you guys that use the steel cans, where did you get them? And is anybody using the chinese cans? I want a high quality can that's going to last. Thanks in advance.


I have two types of steel cans, USGI which came from DRMO auction, and NATO cans, which I inherited.

There are 10 of each. with a few spouts.

Not mentioned previously, there are four older (8-10 years)plastic 5 gallon cans that I use to supply things like the tractor with.

The steel are kept for storage, too hard to get and are too expensive today, and the plastic bang around better

On the chinko cans, check and see if they are DOT approved, that should tell you something.

Not related but, I have a bunch of USGI 5 gallon water cans, they are plastic, but rugged as hell.

I always carried a few of them full in the turret bustle, that is where I found out how tough they were.

Check the sportsman's guide for NATO cans, check point of origin.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> I keep my spare gas in plastic cans. But I would like to use steel Jerry cans but the only cans I can find now are the chinese knock-offs on ebay. So you guys that use the steel cans, where did you get them? And is anybody using the chinese cans? I want a high quality can that's going to last. Thanks in advance.


I picked mine up at the local Army Navy Surplus Store.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

I have used 12 month old regular 10 percent 87 octane. I do use marine stabil only. This was in a boat with a chevy 350 and holly carb. May have issues with a smaller engine or something fuel injected.

With what your trying to do why not just rotate the gas from the jugs every time we turn the clocks back/fwd?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I store 20 gallons with Sta-bil in metal Jerry cans and rotate it through the vehicles every year and a half or so. I have had no issues. Since Harvey I have reevaluated, I am upping the storage to 40 gallons. It means more rotating but in any extended event, or if I have to get out and I am still able, I will need more gas. I am increasing the propane as well.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I store 20 gallons with Sta-bil in metal Jerry cans and rotate it through the vehicles every year and a half or so. I have had no issues. Since Harvey I have reevaluated, I am upping the storage to 40 gallons. It means more rotating but in any extended event, or if I have to get out and I am still able, I will need more gas. I am increasing the propane as well.


Hey @Prepared One , I may have missed it... but how hard did you get hit, I used to live in Clear Lake City, a real long time ago!

*Rancher*


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Hey @Prepared One , I may have missed it... but how hard did you get hit, I used to live in Clear Lake City, a real long time ago!
> 
> *Rancher*


I came out OK, thanks for asking AZ. No flooding at my home to speak of. Other areas where not so lucky. I was in Dickinson yesterday and there was not a street that didn't have storm damaged debris stacked on the curb. Wharton was much the same as well as West Houston. Galveston, Clear Lake, Pasadena, not so much.

Beaumont got hit hard. They still have no water and no power in much of the town. Corpus, Victoria and that area was hammered also. West Houston still has water and only yesterday managed to clear one side of a major toll road. It will be months before the water recedes in some areas. As you can imagine, with so many major roads in west Houston still not open, traffic is a nightmare.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> I keep my spare gas in plastic cans. But I would like to use steel Jerry cans but the only cans I can find now are the chinese knock-offs on ebay. So you guys that use the steel cans, where did you get them? And is anybody using the chinese cans? I want a high quality can that's going to last. Thanks in advance.


I bought 2 steel jerry cans off of ebay. They arrived yesterday. They seem sturdy/solid enough. I didn't realize they were Chinese made until they got here, they were sold by a guy in CA. It wasn't hard to figure out they were made in China since the boxes had Chinese on the boxes. I'll be filling them today or tomorrow.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> I picked mine up at the local Army Navy Surplus Store.


Hmmm, I may have to check them out. I may pick up 2 more.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Found Coleman's Military Surplus on line. They are advertising German Military Large Mouth Jerry Cans for $50 each. They sound good. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Pri G seems to be the long term winner for keeping fuel fresh. 
I will start searching for cans soon. 
I need to make sure I have something simple, like my hand pump , to help transfer fuel from can to vehicle/tools etc.. it needs to work for all family members. I have used hand drills to pump oil and fuel out, years ago, but cant seem to find any good ones yet.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

inceptor said:


> I have used gas stored with Sta-bil after several years. I was below a 1/4 tank and added 10 gallons of the stored fuel. No noticeable difference.
> 
> I also found another additive called Pri-G. Some say it lasts twice as long as Sta-bil. For long term I am considering getting some octane booster to go with it.


Can you tell us exactly how many years you stored the Sta-bil treated gas before using it? I'm not getting something else, because I already have quite a bit of Sta-bil stocked.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TGus said:


> Can you tell us exactly how many years you stored the Sta-bil treated gas before using it? I'm not getting something else, because I already have quite a bit of Sta-bil stocked.


It couldn't have been more than a couple of years but beyond that I can't tell you.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I learned a long time ago to fill fuel cans and store them full . Once a year fill your vehicles from the cans then refill the cans. You might get some looks as you empty a can only to fill it and put it back on the truck rather than just filling the truck but ignore them.

I have two 10 gallon boat cans that were bought new in 1965 . Two heavy and awkward to ever pour from into a car or truck . Use a boat fuel line a bulb to pump to a mower, outfitted generator with boat fittings to run from the cans . I Use a plastic hand pump to pump gas into vehicles. 

Diesel and Kerosene cans are plastic as are some newer gas cans .


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I've had stabilized 10% 87 octane fuel that was around 18 months old work just fine.

Normally I rotate stored fuel at approximately 6 months, now storing stabilized, non-ethanol 91+ octane almost exclusively.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In regards to my 250 gallon gas tank, I don't use a pump, I use air pressure @ 125 PSI, close tank vent and pressurize.

The shop always has the main line air pressure up.

I can draw fuel from it by gravity or a siphon if needed as alternates.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

TGus said:


> Can you tell us exactly how many years you stored the Sta-bil treated gas before using it? I'm not getting something else, because I already have quite a bit of Sta-bil stocked.


I've used 2 yr old Stabil treated gas with no problem. I loaned my generator out last week (hurricane) with 22 month old Stabil treated fuel in the tank and it started right up for him. I believe a member here used 3 1/2 yr old Stabil treated gas but his engine didn't run super smoothly.

Since I use 100+ gallons of gas per year in the mower ect I have no problem keeping it rotated but I always put Stabil in the can before filling up.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Does any one notice a difference in non E treated gas vs 10* E treated gas?
If your getting 2yrs out of E10 gas whats the benefits of paying the extra for E0?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Huh. Thanks.
> 
> Looking at Sta-Bil's website, they advertise 24 months. Thinking about it, we rotate the canned chili and the canned soup. Wouldn't be hard to rotate gas. It would be a chore, but it wouldn't be hard.


I set up my gas rotation (using sta-bil) for the time change every year. When we set the clock back I use the gas in my Jerry can in the truck and refill the can. Haven't had any problems yet.

I also recommend to everyone not letting your vehicle get below 50% fuel ever. Whenever I get to 50% I head to the gas station.


----------



## VanGroks (Sep 23, 2017)

There's very little talk about diesel. Anyone to share their storage experiences? Also, when you talk about Sta-bil additives, I guess you use the Storage variety, but there is no diesel equivalent?

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't want to store diesel. That's why I asked about storing gas.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

VanGroks said:


> There's very little talk about diesel. Anyone to share their storage experiences? Also, when you talk about Sta-bil additives, I guess you use the Storage variety, but there is no diesel equivalent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk





Jammer Six said:


> I don't want to store diesel. That's why I asked about storing gas.


Try reading the post above yours. Because others are curious too.

Now I understand that this reply may have offended you. Go spend some time in your safe place then you'll be ok. Time with your coloring books and Winnie the Pooh stuffed animal will help calm your anxiety.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You want to talk about diesel, why would you choose a thread on gas? Wouldn't you rather talk about diesel?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jammer Six said:


> You want to talk about diesel, why would you choose a thread on gas? Wouldn't you rather talk about diesel?


Whiney bitch post of the day! ^^^^^

:vs_blush:


----------



## VanGroks (Sep 23, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> I don't want to store diesel. That's why I asked about storing gas.


Sorry if I offended you. I am not American, I just read 'gas' as a label for fuel. I will try to be less obtrusive and take some English classes.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

VanGroks said:


> Sorry if I offended you. I am not American, I just read 'gas' as a label for fuel. I will try to be less obtrusive and take some English classes.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


Your good *@VanGroks*, sometimes we Americans just get our panties in a wad. We are all in trying times these days and topics can get debated with a little emotion and God forbid .... a little off wall humor.

Stick around and contribute without worrying about your English skills. Know that we have members from around the globe .... also you will see some of us 'Mericans don't speak that there English none to well ourselves!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Brettny said:


> Does any one notice a difference in non E treated gas vs 10* E treated gas?
> If your getting 2yrs out of E10 gas whats the benefits of paying the extra for E0?


My Toyota Corolla get 2 mpg better with non alcohol gas , on the highway. I drive 80 mph religiously, so its a good indication of better fuel economy. 
Remember, alcohol does not give you better gas mileage. Alcohol supposedly keeps air cleaner, yet the process to make it is quite fuel intensive. Different topic altogether.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

At various speeds my small car also gets 2 more miles per gallon when using non-ethanol gas.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> I don't want to store diesel. That's why I asked about storing gas.


Also we have given you several options for storing gasoline. I personally have used both options like I stated earlier.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

VanGroks said:


> There's very little talk about diesel. Anyone to share their storage experiences? Also, when you talk about Sta-bil additives, I guess you use the Storage variety, but there is no diesel equivalent?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


A couple of things I just came across.



> Fuel Storage Basics
> The general rule of thumb when it comes to storing fuel is that the more refined the fuel is, the shorter the shelf life is going to be. This means that kerosene, being the least refined, is going to last a much longer time than gasoline does. On average:
> 
> Kerosene will store 15+ years
> ...


2 additives would be Pri-D

https://www.amazon.com/PRI-D-Fuel-S...&ie=UTF8&qid=1506887048&sr=1-3&keywords=pri-d

and Stabil Diesel

https://www.amazon.com/Sta-Bil-2225...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0030553CC


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> You want to talk about diesel, why would you choose a thread on gas? Wouldn't you rather talk about diesel?


What happened to your idea of equal opportunity? Or is that just for other people?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Again, if memory serves me correctly, there are less btu's in ethanol than gasolene. So of course your mileage would be better with straight gas than with 10% ethanol. I would gladly buy 100% straight gas if it was available near me. But no dice. Only the ethanol laced garbage is sold in my area.

And yes, PRI D is the diesel fuel stabilizer similar to the PRI G additive for gas. Both excellent products. If you plan on storing diesel fuel long term, consider adding a biocide in addition to the stabilizer. There are organisms that can exist in diesel contaminated with water and they will multiply and contaminate your fuel and clog your fuel system.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When I was flying some turbine powered aircraft, we used a biocidal agent called Prist.

There were little thingies in the fuel that would eat the tanks, over time they would die and rot in the tanks.

It does not take water infiltration to bring them in, 

The fuel suppliers and myself are/were real anal about water in aircraft fuel, especially at 30,000 feet. 

I never had the problem myself All my kero is treated for both and rotated out in about a four year cycle.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

In my area i can only get E0 gas in 91 octane and its about a half hour drive. Its also about 75c more a gal. At this point i dont see a benefit of storeing E0 for 2mpg. As most of the fuel that i use from my storeage is used it a ATV, log splitter, tractors or something else of the sort. I do use 93 octane in all my 2 stroke equipment but cant find that in E0 any where close.
Power service makes many products for diesel engines so i would trust them more than stabil or priD for diesel storeage. I am trying there algae preventing stuff right now.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

VanGroks said:


> Sorry if I offended you. I am not American, I just read 'gas' as a label for fuel. I will try to be less obtrusive and take some English classes.
> 
> Sent from my SHIELD Tablet K1 using Tapatalk


No worries. The thing to do is start you own thread, and ask about exactly the topic you want to talk about.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I would say 48-52 weeks as long as you use a stabilizing solutions also to keep fresh ;0)


----------

